# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση cockatiel

## rodrigo

θα ηθελα να μαθω τακτικες και τροπους ωστε τα πουλακια μου να καθονται ηρεμα πανω μου και εξω απο το κλουβι τους... ευχαριστω!!!!!  ::  "fullyhappy" "fullyhappy" "fullyhappy"

----------


## mask2011

Λοιπον πες μας και εδω πόσο ακριβώς είναι το πουλί και πότε το πήρες. Για να μπορούν κάποιοι που βρίσκονται στην ίδια περίπτωση με εσένα να βοηθηθούν...

----------


## rodrigo

λοιπον το πουλακι ειναι 9-11 μηνων αρσενικο μαλλον..το πηρα χθεσ το απογευμα απο πετ σοπ 60 ευρω...χρειαζεται να πω κατι αλλο?? "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## mask2011

Εντάξει...   ::   ::   ::   Αυτό που σου είπα και πριν ισχυει: ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ. Πρέπει για αρχή να περάσει ο καιρός και να συνιθίσει τα πάντα γύρω του. Εγω που πήρα πρόσφατα ένα Budgie περίμενα περίπου 2 εβδομάδες πριν αρχίσω να το πλησιάζω. Βέβαια για σένα μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο η περισσότερο αναλόγως το πότε θα δεις και θα καταλάβεις ότι έχει ηρεμήσει. Μέχρι λοιπόν να δεις ότι σε δέχεται και δεν πετάει πανικόβλητο όποτε βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα για να αλλάξεις την τροφή και έστω κάθεται και σε κοιτάει σκαρφαλωμένο μακριά σου τότε σημαίνει ότι έχει αρχισει να συνιθίζει. Τώρα εσύ που θα έχεις δύο θα είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο και πρέπει κάποιος άλλος να σου πει που έχει την ανάλογη εμπειρία. ¨οταν αρχίσει να σε συνιθίζει τότε θα προσπαθήσεις να του δώσεις κάτι να φάει από την έξω μεριά του κλουβιού. Όταν θα αρχίσει να ερχεται με ευκολία δοκιμάζεις και από μέσα. Αυτά για τώρα. Σου δίνω και ένα λινκ που εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησε. http://www.lisashea.com/petinfo/handtrain/

----------


## rodrigo

ευχαριστω   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## χρυσαν8ι

υπαρχει περιπτωση , χωρισ εκπαιδευση ενα budgie να ξερει μονο του πωσ να ανεβει στο χερι χωρισ να του σπροξεισ τη κοιλια>????

----------


## mitsman

Οχι!..

----------


## akoylini

σιγουρα η εκπαιδευση ενος κοκατιλ ειναι και ευκολη και δυσκολη περιπτωση γιαυτο αλλωστε και για  μενα τουλαχιστον ειναι κατι υπεροχο σαν διαδικασια.προσφατα ομως εφαρμοσα μια τακτικη που σιγουρα δεν ειναι τροπος προς δοκιμη αλλα θα την πω.εχω τον αδελφο του μαγκιτο που εχει ο Δημητρης,ειναι (ηταν) και αυτος μαγκας,δαγκωνιαρης με το παραμικρο,αρχικα του εκοψα τα φτερα,οχι πολυ αλλα τοσο οσο να μπορω να τον ελεγχο και να μην αναγκαζομαι να ανεβαινω σε καρεκλες για να τον πιανω απο τα ψηλοτερα σημεια του σαλονιου.Στην συνεχεια και ενω τον ειχα εξω μαζι με τα αλλα καθομουν στο πατωμα και εδινα κεχρι σε ολα χωρις φυσικα να δινω ιδιαιτερη σημασια σε κανενα απο την παρεα,τρωγανε και ερχοντουσαν πανω μου για να κοιμηθουν,σε λιγοτερο απο 2 μερες ο μαγκιτο2 ερχοταν και αυτος πανω μου.μεχρι εδω ολα καλα και το ιδιο μπορειτε να κανετε και εσεις σε ενα πουλι ανω των 9-12 μηνων αρα οχι ημερο.επειτα επιανα ενα-ενα απο τα ημερα τα εβαζα στο στηθος μου,τα χαιδευα κ μετα στο κλουβι,φυσικα ο μαγκιτο2 δεν δεχοταν το χερι μου και εφευγε,εκει εκμεταλλευομενος το κοψιμο των φτερων,τον επιανα με το ζορι,τον εβαζα στο στηθος μου και αμεσως στο κλουβι,φυσικα εκανε προσπαθειες να με δαγκωσει,επειτα απο 3 μερες και κανοντας το ιδιο πραγμα αρχιζα να τον βαζω στο στηθος μου και να τον χαιδευω χωρις καν να προσπαθει να φυγει κ το σημαντικοτερο χωρις να δαγκωνει.ειχε λοιπον καταλαβει πως ο μονος λογος για να τον 'αρπαξω' ηταν για να τον χαιδεψω κ μετα να τον βαλω στο κλουβι.ο μαγκιτο2 λοιπον ηρθε σε ενα επιπεδο να ανεβαινει πανω μου,φυσικα να μην θελει πολλα πολλα ακομα,μετα αγκαλια κ κλουβι.το σκεπτικο μου καλως η κακως οταν ηρθε στο σπιτι ο μαγκιτο2 ηταν να του δωσω να καταλαβει πως δεν εχει να φοβηθει τιποτα,αλλα εγω ομως οριζω και αποφασιζω ποτε και τι θα κανει.λεω ξανα μην δοκιμασετε κατι παρομοιο,ισως εχει να κανει με τον χαρακτηρα καθε πουλιου,ισως επειδη εβλεπε και τα αλλα.απλα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας την εμπειρια.

----------

